# installare ultima versione kde

## alessandro95

ciao a tutti!!! sull'handbook , non ho ben capito le fifferenze che mette approposito dell'installazione di kde, non conosco che differeza c'è tra 

```
kde tramite portage , snapshots kde....
```

  mi potete dire voi come si installa l'ultima versione di kde?

grazie mille

----------

## ago

l'installazione di kde dovrebbe avvenire tramite:

```
emerge -av kde-base/kdebase-meta
```

o se vuoi una versione più completa, dato che quello è solo un metapacchetto:

```
emerge -av kde-base/kde-meta
```

Ricordati di installare prima Xorg

----------

